# Game Thread: 76ers vs. Kings (Feb. 26)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.*  

*Philadelphia 76ers (26-28) vs. Sacramento Kings (34-21) 
Wachovia Center, Saturday February 26, 2005
7:30 ET, CSN/NBALP*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Samuel Dalembert/Chris Webber/Kyle Korver/Andre Iguodala/Allen Iverson  





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Maurice Evans/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Kings board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nice preview Peja, but i got one question, is KT going to start eventually or will he just come off the bench.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

hey what's Webber's number going to be? Because Iguodala is 4.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

rock747 said:


> hey what's Webber's number going to be? Because Iguodala is 4.


Andre gave him number 4.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

RoyWilliams said:


> Nice preview Peja, but i got one question, is KT going to start eventually or will he just come off the bench.


 :whoknows:

He probably won't start tonight, since they haven't had a practice together. Beyond that, I have no idea.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Stroke4 said:


> Andre gave him number 4.


Yup and i believe Iggy will wear 9.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Really wish this was going to be nationally televised. I wonder why WGN would rather broadcast chicago vs charlotte  Even before the trade I don't get why someone would of lined this one up.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

JoeD said:


> Really wish this was going to be nationally televised. I wonder why WGN would rather broadcast chicago vs charlotte  Even before the trade I don't get why someone would of lined this one up.


Yeah ill be watching on statracker which doesnt really give you a good feel on how they look, just the facts.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Korver opens the game with a 3, assist goes to Iggy.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

3 mins into the game and C-Webb hits his first basket for Philly to make it 7-2 Philly.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sac takes a timeout at the 830 mark in the first quarter as Philly jumps out to a 11-2 lead. Webb has 4 pts and a board, Iverson has 2 assists, a steal, and a block.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

K. Korver makes a 27-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: A. Iverson

17-7 Philly.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kenny Thomas just checked in at the 430 mark with Philly up 24-13.

Iverson has 6 pts and 4 assists.

Webber has 4 and 2 boards.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

28-18 with two to go. So far so good.

AI has 6 points 5 assists,

Webber has 6 and 2 boards.

Iggy leads the way with 8 pts.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Who started, Songaila and Williamson?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I want to see Chris take it to the rack on the weak post players sac's got.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Who started, Songaila and Williamson?


Yup


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

End of the 1st its 31-26 Philly. 

AI has 6 pts, 2reb, 5 assists.


Iggy has 11 pts.

Webber has 6 and 2.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Well im going home so i wont be able to finish the game but i hope they keep it going.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Corliss couldn't match with Iguodala's quickness, but when he was out there against Korver he gave Kyle all he could handle.

One thing I'm noticing is how far the quality of the Kings' passing has dropped with the loss of Webber, I figured it would drop some but not this much, a lot of balls have sailed into the crowd.

They had to bring Webber back in because the front court combination of Big Jack and Rogers isn't good offensively, defensively, spiritually anyway you want to slice it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Please.. Please.. Please get Marc Jackson off the court he is polluting the game. The team was up 9 when he came in, and now we're up two.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Please.. Please.. Please get Marc Jackson off the court he is polluting the game. The team was up 9 when he came in, and now we're up two.


he just cant seem to hold onto the ball.. butter fingers


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I hope in the second half the Sixers stop trying to thread so many tough passes. We killed so many possessions in the second quarter trying to be too fancy. 

One thing I find funny is, we've said all along that Corliss was at his best when he plays minutes at the three (in limited minutes), the Sixers never played him there, he goes to Sactown and in his first game he's playing at the three and he's scoring at will on Kyle Korver.

Looking around the league right now the teams we are fighting with for a playoff spot:
Orlando lost to Miami 98 - 101, the Magic are now 28-26.

Chicago is beating Charlotte 72-69 in the third. Bulls are 28-24.

The Knicks are beating the Pacers 47-37 at the half. The Pacers are 28-26.

So tonight's game is extremely important as are the rest on the way, hopefully we can hang on to win.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Never thought I'd say this, but AI is killing the team's offense


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Breaking news.. Marc Jackson has jacked up 13 shots. He has 12 points, but he's been a detriment to the team out there. Hopefully he can recover from playing like this for next season, because before that foot injury he was not this sluggish on the court.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala and Dalembert have been inserted and the defense and rebounding has improved drastically. If Sammy stays out of foul trouble, we're in good shape.

Korver just picked up his fifth foul.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If Sammy stays out of foul trouble, we're in good shape.


Doesn't matter if O'Brien takes him out for goaltending.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn. That's the game right there.

I guess we have to go 18-9 in the last 27 to help our chances to get into the playoffs.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jim O'Brien is one of the most frustrating coaches in the league. Just compare the two teams both teams had at least three new players on their roster. One had an idea of how to use the new players, the other didn't.

Another thing that took place is Iverson turning the ball over at will in the fourth quarter. On paper we're a contender, but this team needs a ton of work.

Of course the story of this season from December to now has been "a game we could've won, but lost" in the end I think that has to come up as a mark against coaching.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yikes....a "superstar" should make that shot


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yikes....a "superstar" should make that shot


 There's no doubt Webber's a superstar, it's just that shot didn't go down. The game shouldn't have came down to that point.


----------



## Bristow (Feb 26, 2005)

I wish i could comment on the game......i can't get it, so i am sitting here waiting for ESPN's live play by play update online...it said Iverson missed the 2nd Free Throw with 3 seconds left but Webber had the Rebound...and i was pulling my hair out to hear what happened....and it took a good 3 or 4 minutes to get they're "live update"......drove me insanel


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> There's no doubt Webber's a superstar, it's just that shot didn't go down. The game shouldn't have came down to that point.


Webber is no superstar. The only superstars in the game today are Shaq, Duncan, KG, Kobe, Iverson and Kidd.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If Webber's not a superstar how in the world is Jason Kidd? How would Kobe be a superstar, and not Tracy McGrady? Breakdown the guidelines on what makes a player a superstar.


----------



## Bristow (Feb 26, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If Webber's not a superstar how in the world is Jason Kidd? How would Kobe be a superstar, and not Tracy McGrady? Breakdown the guidelines on what makes a player a superstar.



He's is a laker fan...he has no guidelines or sense.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Iguodala looked good tonight (despite FT shooting). I think he has a great future in this league.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Didn't get to watch the game today, it wasn't shown out here. Looks like Iverson did well dishing the ball and Webber had a good rebounding night along with Dalembert.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Webber is no superstar. The only superstars in the game today are Shaq, Duncan, KG, Kobe, Iverson and Kidd.


webber is a superstar as well, i saw that show. webber has the ability to dominate in three ways (scoring, rebounding and passing) so why not him? kenny smith messed up there, you shouldn't be taking his word for law like a lapdog kid


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah many work to do and i hope the coach can put this team play with good chemistry with very less time so we can start win games because now i thing its not a question of we will win in the playoffs against the pistons , if we go to the final its a question if we can be in the playoffs but i mean challange for the conference title.
this team have talent and we can put them for win games also williamson and thomas played really good for what i see in the stats.
iggy for the first game with webber on team looked very good also why the other 2 traded players for sixers didn´t play i mean they can put some minuts like kings do with williamson and k.thomas.
2 consecutive loses that we can win but that wont happens lets hope we can win next games.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If Webber's not a superstar how in the world is Jason Kidd? How would Kobe be a superstar, and not Tracy McGrady? Breakdown the guidelines on what makes a player a superstar.


Being able to dominate in at least one catagory. AI, Kobe, Shaq,T-mac, lebron- scoring

Shaq, Ben, etc, rebounding... you get the point. 

C-Webb is an all-star, but he's more good at everything than great at anything, especially now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Being able to dominate in at least one catagory. AI, Kobe, Shaq,T-mac, lebron- scoring
> 
> Shaq, Ben, etc, rebounding... you get the point.
> 
> C-Webb is an all-star, but he's more good at everything than great at anything, especially now.


 I can't agree with that definition, because there's no way it can be broken down that Ben Wallace is a superstar and not Chris Webber. So does that make Theo Ratliff a superstar since he dominates in terms of blocked shots?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I can't agree with that definition, because there's no way it can be broken down that Ben Wallace is a superstar and not Chris Webber. So does that make Theo Ratliff a superstar since he dominates in terms of blocked shots?


Well, you have to be good at other things, and your team has to completely rely on you. I worded it wrong.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Whats up guys. I posted in an earlier thread that I'd be attending this game, and I just got back from my weekend in AC and Philly. Some random observations:

- couple hours before the game went to Pat's and Geno's which was only a mile or so from all the stadiums in Philly. Pat's was much better.. but that's just my outside opinion from a Chicago native

- seats were in 118 one row behind the press rows. met a couple interesting radio and media dudes from Philly. Stephen A was only a couple rows in front of me... he arrived a quarter late, left early at halftime (probably for ESPn face time). most of the media guys were in favor of the trade and seemed upbeat about the game (as i was)

- c-webb did about what I'd expect from him as I've watched him all season. he is great in pick and roll and high post offensive sets, but doesn't play much with his back to the basket anymore. I thought he should have considering he had some size on Kenny Thomas. the local radio guys after the game were saying how c-webb will need time to 'adjust' to the offense and will become a low post threat soon. I'd have to disagree. his offense is mostly from the perimeter nowadays, he can't explode like he used to (due to his ailing knee). Still has the best hands in the business.. my God the ball just sticks to them

- first time I've watched Iverson live... OMFG the guy is awesome. he is moving at a faster speed than anyone/everyone and never takes a play off. no wonder the Philly fans love him so much!! i could tell he was a bit bothered on offense... spacing wasn't very good for much of the game due to new players in/out.. you could tell he wasn't liking a lot of the offensive sets. seems to have great repoire with Korver and threw a couple nice alleyoops to Dalembert and Iggy. Both of these young guys can really get up. Iggy has a nice looking shot (which surprised me).

- Marc Jackson was a black hole. I think 6 straight times he shot the ball and missed most of them. Fans were getting restless

- Korver is a sweet, sweet shooter (as probably everyone knows) but was getting worked by Williamson. I thought O'Brien should have brought in Korver during the fourth when they needed a shooter... but the matchups were bad and I believe they gave Rogers the minutes.

I would have posted more about the game.. but I drove back to AC that night and I just got back from my trip out there so I'm beat tired. It was fun though


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info superdave. I wanted to go to that game so bad, but tickets were gone fast.

It's good to see someone else noticing that Marc Jackson is a blackhole, I'm curious were Sixers fans at the game low on Jackson?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Thanks for the info superdave. I wanted to go to that game so bad, but tickets were gone fast.
> 
> It's good to see someone else noticing that Marc Jackson is a blackhole, I'm curious were Sixers fans at the game low on Jackson?


I don't think so. Its just that you started hearing the 'grumbles' from both press and fans alike when he kept jacking up shots with absolutely no intention of passing. Reminds me a lot of how us Chicago fans viewed Marcus Fizer. Boy would get the ball.. he'd take a quick look at the basket... put his head down...stampede in... and only look for his own shot. Every now and then he'd get hot and carry us but more times than not it was just painful to watch.

Dalembert is the truth though. So long defensively, I love watching that type of player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

superdave said:


> I don't think so. Its just that you started hearing the 'grumbles' from both press and fans alike when he kept jacking up shots with absolutely no intention of passing. Reminds me a lot of how us Chicago fans viewed Marcus Fizer. Boy would get the ball.. he'd take a quick look at the basket... put his head down...stampede in... and only look for his own shot. Every now and then he'd get hot and carry us but more times than not it was just painful to watch.
> 
> Dalembert is the truth though. So long defensively, I love watching that type of player.


 Yeah, Jackson does that quite often, I think the big difference between Fizer and Big Jack is Fizer is a lot more talented, and is the better rebounder. Marc Jackson is one of those players who's negatives outweigh his positives like Star Jones outweighs her husband. If the chances he took were good shots, I wouldn't feel anywhere near as bad about Jackson's game.. but then again when he takes good shots their most likely bad shots because this guy consistantly struggles with a point blank layup.

I really appreciate the insight from someone who went to the game, I've been planning on heading to a game all year.. so I have to make it before the season is caput.


----------

